# Rubber stall mats for a kennel



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

so my mal/dutch kid can jump and climb just about anything #-omeaning that he only goes outside on leash or into a 10' by 20' run with the top closed off and shade panels over the top and parts of the sides. This run is currently on dirt (that once was grass, haha) but we are getting ready to lay a concrete slab. I don't want him running around just on concrete. I considered the raised rubbercoated grates like you often see in vet clinics, but those would be really expensive for that large of a space, plus might not be too comfortable to run around on. 

so I'm leaning toward rubber horse stall mats. I have a small one now that lines his crate, and it's really thick and strong. does anyone have any experience with these in a kennel? I know they're pretty easy to clean, but I'm curious how they stand up. He runs circles nonstop, so I wonder if it would wear them down. They aren't going to be a cheaper option if he tears them up in a year.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The floor of my mal's kennel is completely covered with horse stall mats. Overall I am very happy with them, they are durable and easy enough for me to clean.

They still look new after 2 years...but...some things to consider:

-My kennel is completely roofed so they have not been submitted to a lot of ultra violet rays

-My dog does not go to the bathroom in her kennel enclosure, has regular access to a grass yard, so I likely do not clean them as much as you would

-My does does not chew on them.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Never used them in a kennel for a full time kennel dog, BUT, they are designed to withstand the movement of a stalled horse. I have personally used them in stalls with horses ranging from mini's to 19 hand drafts (1 ton), some that were stalled all the time except for exercise. Good stall mats are designed to handle the weight and movement of a horse. I can only remember replacing a handful, and that was after many years of wear and tear by very destructive horses. Just make sure you get good quality, not some of the cheap belting material that is out there.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

It took my dog a week to rip mine to shreds. It would work better if I could attach it to the floor but then they would be hard to clean.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you considered using a raised deck made of Trex decking instead of concrete ?


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't had any issues with mine. I would advise as well to put a roof on or shade screen over it though. They heat up pretty bad if left in the sun. Easy to clean and heavy enough they don't move. My shepherds are pretty easy on them but the Mals ate constantly jumping on and off their doghouses, sliding the houses but no ill effect on the mats.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

If you have a Harbor Freight near by they have mesh tarps on sale that make nice sun screens.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> If you have a Harbor Freight near by they have mesh tarps on sale that make nice sun screens.



And $6.99 flat rate shipping!

Those prices are much lower than I imagined .... I think I'm getting one just to make a shaded spot on the no-tree side of the yard. Just have to figure out how to do/make the standards.


Even the one "bad" review says nothing worse than _"The ad says the shade is up to 70% but this shade appears to be more like 50% at best. The sun still blazes through with this Arizona Sun, Overall, for the price I paid this was assembled already, a good deal."_


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: mesh tarp*

I bought mine to throw over my xB. Face the sun put up a wind shield shade, open the hatch and all four doors and throw over the tarp. I also just got a 12V oscillating fan at Wallymart and I have a fully charged jump box power supply. I'm going to try it this weekend and see how it works.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> If you have a Harbor Freight near by they have mesh tarps on sale that make nice sun screens.


Side note
Stay away from Harbor Freight power tools if you want something to work more then twice.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Side note
> Stay away from Harbor Freight power tools if you want something to work more then twice.


air tools too 

hand tools are ok by me for the most part...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> air tools too
> 
> hand tools are ok by me for the most part...


*SOME *hand tools. When I spend 50-60 dollars for one good lathe chisel I have suspicions abut a full set of six going for 29 dollars. 
I also had a bit of excitement with a hammer head come off and breaking the florescent light over my head. Sister's house, sister's HF hammer.](*,)


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

since awnings were brought up, i'll put a plug in for aluminet 

i've tried a lot of shade awnings since we use em a lot here for all types of greenhouse gardening ... aluminet brand has been superior so far
- got em from a stateside maker who used hi qual edging/grommets
- actually HDPE, not aluminum and pretty much "made in the USA" (Libertyville)...the version made here is WAY too expensive unless you're growing a cash crop under it or u drive your dogs in a Benz SUV 
- believe i got the 70% shade block level
- i'll be getting more when i can afford to


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> *SOME *hand tools. When I spend 50-60 dollars for one good lathe chisel I have suspicions abut a full set of six going for 29 dollars.
> I also had a bit of excitement with a hammer head come off and breaking the florescent light over my head. Sister's house, sister's HF hammer.](*,)


yeah yer right....

I know I bought some stuff there I liked, cant remember what it was exactly though now..


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

mel boschwitz said:


> Just make sure you get good quality, not some of the cheap belting material that is out there.


any suggestions as far as brand names or online dealers? I can order them from local feed stores or tractor supply, but they don't stock them for me to feel how thick they are before I order them. i've looked online, but honestly am not sure what I should be looking for

i do have the shade tarps on it now. we originally bought one from tractor supply, then when we added panels to the kennel, we happened to find the same exact size at Harbor Freight for a third of what I paid for the first one ](*,)

i will admit that I have no idea what the trex deck is, but I'll look it up. 

he doesn't spend that much time outside, especially when it's as hot as it is right now. of course, here in GA, we only have like four months of mild weather every year. haha


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

is a cow mat the same as a horse mat? black and about 4X8


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Amber, its been a long time since I had to buy real stall mats for horses. I'm not in the business professionally anymore, and my horses live outside. I did buy a nice solid stall mat from Tractor Supply that I cut down to size for the dog crates, but my dogs dont put the kind of stress on them you describe. It was the generic TS brand, about 1" thick. I dont even get the horse mags anymore, but I would start there.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Tractor supply has some. They seem good


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Gerald Dunn said:


> is a cow mat the same as a horse mat? black and about 4X8


I have yet to see one that big, more typical is about 4X6 and 3/4" to 1" thick. If I could get one 4X8, I'd do it...


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Jessica Kromer said:


> I have yet to see one that big, more typical is about 4X6 and 3/4" to 1" thick. If I could get one 4X8, I'd do it...


That's all I could find too. Makes it interesting piecing them together when my kennels are 5x10'.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

the ones they actually carry at Tractor Supply are the 4 by 6. They can order bigger square ones that interlock with each other, which would be nice so he doesn't flip them around while running over them. that's the main reason I would rather not get the small ones. but just going on the pictures they show online, the interlocking ones don't seem as tough.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Similar to this...you can use wood or Trex...Trex won't rot, and stays cooler in the summer. Most build them a bit higher to enable cleaning underneath.

http://www.covemountainkennels.com/building-a-kennel/


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Probably not readily available to you Amber, but for anyone near ocean or Great Lakes shipping this may be within reach. We used this stuff for horse stalls and 20 runs for Blue Tick hounds.

It's the conveyer belts used for loading stone or coal onto ships. Comes in 10' wide by 100's of feet long. Basically they are min. 1" thick, steel belted tire material. Pieces of the "worn out" belts are auctioned off by the ship yards. Used a sawsall to cut them up and after 20 years they are still as good as the day they were put down. The owner hasn't found a chemical or disinfectant that has hurt them yet. 

Just another option. \\/


----------

